# Wine aber woher



## Lucas Linux (22. März 2007)

Ich habe auf meinem Laptop Linux Ubuntu 5.1 .Dort möchte ich aber auch Windowsanwendung drauf laufen lassen. Ich habe gehört dafür bräuchte man WinE.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung woher ich das beziehen soll  Denn auf http://www.winehq.org verstehe ich nicht wie und wo ich WinE herunterladen soll!!
Bitte helft mir


----------



## RedWing (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau doch mal:
http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

